# Light Box on Tanga



## rej19 (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you who use Tanga there is a Light Box system listed there today. I am not promoting it but thought you may want to check it out.


----------



## arioux (Mar 3, 2012)

It's sold out !


----------



## rej19 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow! I bought one just before I posted here. They must have went fast.


----------



## rej19 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just went back and does not show sold out for me. It let me add one to the check out. Here is the link I used.
Deluxe Table Top Photo Studio - Photo Light Box - Tanga Deal - Tanga


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 3, 2012)

it let me buy one also


----------



## yort81 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just purchased....THANK YOU!!  For the items that i do....that will be nothing short of perfect!


----------



## arioux (Mar 3, 2012)

The search that i made linked me to an expired listing and i did'nt realize it. Sorry 
Thanks for the info .


----------



## hanau (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Ordered one.


----------



## ALA (Mar 5, 2012)

hanau said:


> Thanks Ordered one.


 

Ditto! :biggrin:

Al


----------



## turner.curtis (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Ron!


----------



## mwhatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Never heard if Tanga until now. so I ordered one. Thanks


----------



## kronewi (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the Heads Up!


----------



## Turned Around (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks. just ordered 2 (i tend to break new toys)


----------



## jd99 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have that same kit, the lights are good but it's not enough; I added some CFLs to it also, I use the CFLs to point down from the top at each side, then use the smaller lights down low on each side.

I got the kit from Amazon for 29 so thats a good price, I think it came from Cowboy Stuido or something like that.


----------



## rej19 (Mar 13, 2012)

I got mine today. It shipped out of Ohio for those who ordered one of these. Just opened it to look at it. I wanted it mainly for the box and the ability to fold up and store and it will do that fine.


----------



## hanau (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine came yesterday still haven't had a chance to open the box.


----------

